# How Commercial Dog Food Is Made



## Danielo_Monjroe (Jan 9, 2010)

Great info, thanks for the video, I feel good now that I know how my hound-dog's vittles are produced.


----------



## Judy_Veg (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting video. I have one question though. There is no mention of the meat source used for protein in commercially prepared dog foods. I'd like to inquire whether meat meal or meat and meat by products are used and how they differ?

Thanks
Judy


----------



## jane_flaherty1 (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree, Judy, what about all the disgusting meat meal that's used.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Feb 21, 2010)

As good an advert as I've ever seen for NOT feeding commercial dog food! 
Dogs evolved to eat and digest meat and bones - where are they in this food? Studies of wild dogs intestines showed that NONE of them ate ANY grains - yet this stuff is nothing but grain. 
A recipe for canine disaster and ill health if ever I saw one.
My dogs are fortunate in having an owner that has researched the Raw Meaty Bones diet. They are overflowing with health, vitality and shiny white teeth!


----------



## Marie4 (Feb 24, 2010)

This is why I don't feed kibble...
WHY do those flavors get sprayed on there? Because the animals wouldn't eat it if we didn't trick them into believing its 'good stuff'.
What a scam.


----------



## Karen_O (Mar 10, 2010)

What about Origen for dogs? Can anyone shed some light? I HAVE to switch my dogs food ASAP as she has developed skin allergies to Innova. I'm seriously considering raw food however, I travel alot and it would be difficult to keep frozen food safe. Also, I read on another site that "supplements" for dogs is nothing more than ANOTHER scam...animals do not need them.

This gets so darn confusing not to mention frustrating.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Karen....if you want to do the RAW program but are concerned about freezers, definitely check out The Honest Kitchen.

In my opinion, I still believe The Honest Kitchen is the way to go over RAW, becuase they have taken the guess work out of it so it is complete and balanced


----------



## Deb_Alongi (Mar 12, 2010)

I am currently going nuts trying to figure out what I want to do.
I just can't get into the dry kibble. I agree, it is a good thing dogs fed kibble don't know what they are eating.
I think my best bet is to go with Wendy Volhard. This is dehydtated granuals that you add fresh meat to. It has all the supplements and vitamins in it to balance out a raw meat diet.


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Deb Along
Your dogs DON'T NEED additional supplements and vitamins if you are feeding good quality HUMAN GRADE raw meat and bones.
However the BONE part is essential, as feeding too much or nothing but, minced meat can cause problems of its own.
I feed my 3 dogs meat on the bone most of the time - lamb ribs; chicken carcasses; venison, turkey and chicken necks; chicken wings; whole rabbits with and without fur; and a couple of times a week, mince with bone included (I add veggies to this - just to slow them down really as otherwise they'd gobble the mince up in 1 second flat!). I also feed raw eggs, offal (liver, kidney, green tripe, etc) and fish and have had NO PROBLEMS in the 18 months they've been on this diet. 
No trips to the vet in that time either, lovely clean teeth, and great smelling breath, small non smelly poohs, and my dogs are as fit and healthy as any dogs you could wish to see, we walk for miles every day and they are Miniature dachshunds! I get more tired than they do! 
I do hope you try the raw food diet - without additions - it's certainly been life changing for me and my kids!


----------



## Warren1 (May 8, 2010)

If you are wanting a dry that isn't all grain, we successfully use Eagle Pack holistic. First 3 ingredients are whole meats (we use the Sardine, Anchovey, Salmon variety), they have Duck/Oatmeal and others also. All have vegetables and some fruits; it is a good quality, and product sourced domestically.


----------



## JA (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like video from "how do they make it" or one of those science channel shows, but the voice over is different. Did someone rip the video from that show, then add their own voice over? How is that not a copyright violation?


----------



## welovedoodles (Jul 25, 2010)

So basically they're saying it's groovy to feed your dog corn, wheat and barley? Where's the MEAT? Vitimins? Minerals? Greens.. Etc.. 
Dogs do not eat corn in the wild. This is also the problem in human foods nowadays, Corn is in everything and it's killing us.
I feed my dogs a grain free dog food, yes it's more expensive but it's worth it to me. I recommend Natural Balance, EVO, Blue etc.. I also recommend people read this - http://www.buzzle.com/articles/dog-food-without-corn.html


----------



## vicki2 (Oct 12, 2010)

This film portrays 'state of the art 1960'. An increase of disease such as diabetes, inflammatory bowel, cancer, tooth decay, urinary disorders and allergies since the arrival of kibble should give us pause. All living things have developed the utensils needed to consume the nutrition that suites their systems. A quick look at your pet's teeth will show you that they are built for ripping and tearing (meat), not for grinding and chewing)(vegetation). Taking that thought one step further common sense tells us that dogs and cats are meant to eat meat.

For those who are wondering if a raw meat diet is too difficult, I urge you to just begin by adding some raw meat/bones to your pet's diet. As you begin to see the health benefits you will find a way that fits into your lifestyle. It does take a little more time than pouring a scoop of kibble into a bowl and it is a little more expensive per pound, but when you consider the huge savings in vet bills and medicine you can't afford not to. My personal savings has averaged about $230 per pet per year.


----------



## xdunlapx (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah vicki, BUT what if your dog refuses to eat raw? I tried feeding my dog a raw food diet and he refused to eat it. I'm now feeding him Taste of the Wild grain free canned food. He loves it! He's never loved a food before, other than pizza or the like from my mother giving him bites of it. So Raw isn't for everyone.


----------



## Steve13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Most commercial dog food is terrible. Even in this video it shows how corn meal is one of the main ingredient. No nutritional value. If you think commercial dog food is healthy and it's a good thing, then you really don't know much about the dog food industry. 

Keep feeding your dog that garbage and he will die early and probably from some kind of terrible disease. 

I could go into all sorts of reasons why you shouldn't be feeding your dog commercial dog food but you should really do some research into what actually goes into that crap. It's poison!


----------



## Junie (Sep 23, 2011)

I know fresh raw food is alway advocated by the health conscious. The thing is, I take care of other people's dogs for them while they are away. And I've seen dogs on BARF that do poorly, their poop is very watery and the dogs are constantly having diarrhoea. On the other hand, I've taken care of some old dogs are on commercial veterinary approved food, and they look very good for their age and their poop is not smelly. 

So it is confusing. On theory BARF seems wonderful. Yet, in real life, not all dogs do well on this diet. To each its own.


----------



## dealwagger (Feb 10, 2012)

The music playing in the manufacturing plant video above seems like they are doing something naughty. And they are-- very artificial process.


----------

